# Saskatchewan Fall Regulations Change



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

FYI - I'm told that they are now going to allow blues in the fall in Saskatchewan with the Ecaller.

Official release I'm sure is soon to follow.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

I heard that as well. Blues/juvies allowed with the e caller, but ducks/dark decoys not allowed.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

jgat said:


> I heard that as well. Blues/juvies allowed with the e caller, but ducks/dark decoys not allowed.


Sweet.. makes having a bigger spread easier. I'm not a big fan of opening up sunday to hunting though. It was nice to have a rest/scouting day.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

This is like finding out I won a contest to mudd wrestle a gaggle of Hooters girls! :beer:


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

It is official got a email from the SERM to support it, Sunday hunting for 2009 is happening as well.


----------



## mtgreenheads (Jan 17, 2007)

Should be a great deal for SK hunters. I will miss my Sundays off though, I can admit it. Such luxury to be in bed till 0600 on those days..Also breaks up the days I always travel on.

Cheers to SK for being proactive and supporting hunters.

Hey Reg-feel like spring up there this week!!!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I might cross the border this year! 8)


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

Let me know when and where Leo. :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Are you going to warn the border patrol??


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

I probly should. :lol:


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

brobones said:


> It is official got a email from the SERM to support it, Sunday hunting for 2009 is happening as well.


And i'll be taking full advantage of it!! :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

brobones said:


> Sunday hunting for 2009 is happening as well.


Is this for the spring AND the fall? I've heard conflicting.


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

Chris Hustad said:


> brobones said:
> 
> 
> > Sunday hunting for 2009 is happening as well.
> ...


It's for fall but not sure about the spring.The hunting guide will be out in April so we should get sunday hunting for spring bear in May.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Are Rossies still going to be closed in the spring?


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

Leo Porcello said:


> Are Rossies still going to be closed in the spring?


Yes they are this spring. Maybe if they allowed us to shoot ross in the spring to there might be more guys spring snow goose hunting in SK cause it is kind of hard to tell a flying snow from a flying ross in a flock. That would be nice though if they would allow us to shoot ross next spring.


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

I agree, there would probably be more people from the states hunting up there in the spring if they allowed rossies in the bag. But not sure if it would be a significant number of people because I think most people (and their bank accounts) in the states get pretty burned out chasing ****** before they have all crossed the Canada border.


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

Great news!!! No more seperating decoys and one more day to hunt, gotta love it. :beer:


----------

